# Do Tylenol 3's Even Do Anything?



## skybarstacey

I was just wondering if T3s can get you high at all or if they aren't strong enough? I have a bunch of them and am curious if it's worth trying, or if its just a waste? Anyone kno?
thanks


----------



## panic in paradise

do you have any sort of tolerance? 

yeah they get you high, take 2-3, and smoke a bit a bit of herbs(if you do).


----------



## skybarstacey

oooh this makes me very happy to know

I don't have any tolerance to T3s...but I have taken oxycocet twice before (3 pills of 5/125) and gotten high. Is there some sort of cross tolerance? What would happen if I took one oxycocet and a few T3s?


----------



## johanneschimpo

you would get high. I'd guess oxycodone is 8-10x stronger than codeine by weight (I made that number up, don't take it as gospel).
So 5mg oxy and 90mg codeine (3 T3's) should give a nice high, similar to that of 15mg oxycodone.
This is mainly speculation and semi-educated guesses, though I am experienced with opiates, I haven't taken codeine for over 2 years.


----------



## TranzE

T3s = 30mg Codeine only? 
If so take 6-8 if you want to take them by themselves, nice little codiene buzz, possibly more depending if you have a tolerance to other opiates and how wrecked you want to get. Prob 12 max, but thats only if theres no APAP (i think thats what its called in usa if its in em). Max 4000mg a day (called paracetamol here)

Sorry from OZ so dunno specifics, but know my codeine.


----------



## center

They have codeine in them. If you have no opiate(oid) tolerance-- go for it, you will get a nice buzz.

Like panic said, smoke some bud with them and chillax. Enjoy.


----------



## panic in paradise

PLEASE dont eat 6-8 of them, good lord 8) , id imagine your experience would be a night of vomiting, heavy sweating, and immobility.

Let us know how it goes.

%)


----------



## Mr Blonde

Get 6-8, and then do a cold water extraction on them.

Drink the filtered water...you'll get a nice buzz


----------



## paranoid android

Mr Blonde said:
			
		

> Get 6-8, and then do a cold water extraction on them.
> 
> Drink the filtered water...you'll get a nice buzz



 You don't really need to do a extraction if your only taking 6-8 tylenol 3's. Thats not enough acetaminophen to do any damage if you only do them occasionally. They only have 300mg's of acetaminophen in each pill and 2400mg's of acetaminophen taken in one dose is not going to damage your liver unless you take that amount regularly. 4000mg's of acetaminophen taken in 24 hours is the limit.

 If you have no experience with codeine 4 (120mg's of codeine) is enough to see how you react to it. Codeine is the itchiest opiate ive ever taken and ive taken most of the regular ones available in canada. If you take alot your first time out you could end up scratching all night. Keeping some diphenhydramine on hand is a good idea if you take codeine.


----------



## Chemethist

i dunno how everyone says they get high on codeine, ive taken 150-200mg before and i just dont feel sick anymore and dont crave other opiates as much, but i definatly wouldnt call it a HIGH


----------



## phr

I rather take codeine than methadone. If we're talking about recreational effects.


Whether you enjoy it or not is based on your tolerance. And also your personal opiate preference. If you like morphine, hell even heroin, you'll most likely like codeine's high.


----------



## Lucky SeVen

Yeh Like He said.................Now if you have never done an opiate you might feel great.        But if you have any experience to compare it too.no they pretty much suck (unless your comparing to darvocet  HAH).. but better than nothing.  I'd recomend cold water extraction if you have a pretty plenty.  (acetameniphen  sp. ) is bad for you


----------



## Bavanai

Chemethist said:
			
		

> i dunno how everyone says they get high on codeine, ive taken 150-200mg before and i just dont feel sick anymore and dont crave other opiates as much, but i definatly wouldnt call it a HIGH


"Trying to get high on the weakest opiate on the market with tolerance and dependence for opiates" should have told you a thing or two.

For people with no or weak opiate tolerance codeine provides a nice warm buzz.


----------



## Subreflex

Watch out though. I took about 7 T3's and had a massive histimine release.

50mg's of benadryl couldn't even save me.


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

ahh T3's... bottom of the barrel besides darvocet and tramadol i guess.  most i've taken at once was five T3's (150mg) and it's a dirty, short-duration opiate high, and it's equal to maybe 7.5-10mg of oxycodone, but feels a lot less clean than oxy and lasts a lot shorter (similar duration as kratom)


----------



## Mr Blonde

I like to dose up about 400-500mg of codeine, and I've got a ceiling dose that means I can go way higher when I want and still get better effects. So, if 10% of that at least is being converted to morphine I'm taking between 40-50mg of morphine each dose. That's sweet for me 



> You don't really need to do a extraction if your only taking 6-8 tylenol 3's. Thats not enough acetaminophen to do any damage if you only do them occasionally. They only have 300mg's of acetaminophen in each pill and 2400mg's of acetaminophen taken in one dose is not going to damage your liver unless you take that amount regularly. 4000mg's of acetaminophen taken in 24 hours is the limit.



Will that make you sick though? I would have thought that much acetaminophen would be nauseating 8(


----------



## enoughorangejuice?

^^ not the APAP, the codeine may make one nauseous.... i've never heard of APAP making anyone vomit, but opiates do all the time, especially for lightweights or people with no tolerance, and not to be sexist or w/e but a LOT of girls i know, like 95% of the girls i know who've used/tried opiate painkillers HATE them because they get really nauseous/vomit/sick....


----------



## canj00feelit?

Chemethist said:
			
		

> i dunno how everyone says they get high on codeine, ive taken 150-200mg before and i just dont feel sick anymore and dont crave other opiates as much, but i definatly wouldnt call it a HIGH


Yes, if you're tolerant to much stronger opioids, ie: Heroin, Morphine, Heroin, Methadone, hell even Bupe -- you probably won't get much out of Codeine, especially if it's used when you're WDing from stronger opioids as mentioned.


Codeine to the non-tolerant user can be very pleasant and you can get a very enjoyable high from certain doses. I'd do a CWE if I were you and maximize the potential for a great high/dose.


----------



## sonic

Definitely do a CWE if you're going to take more than a few of those pills. Do a search if you need help with that. Codeine has SOME potential to be recreational, because after all it is metabolized into morphine by your liver. Oral morphine isn't as great as it's hyped up to be, but it can get you high if you take enough or if you don't have much of an opiate tolerance. 
Based on my understanding, the liver enzyme CYP2D6 is what causes codeine to be metabolized into morphine so if you can induce this enzyme you can theoretically convert more of the codeine to morphine in your body. Alcohol is a moderate inducer of CYP2D6, however, mixing CNS depressants isn't recommended. If done in moderation it probably won't kill you, but I can't give you doses because I don't know what your tolerance is. If you don't have an opiate tolerance, maybe you should just try the codeine by itself. Another way to force more of the codeine to be metabolized into morphine by CYP2D6 is to inhibit the CYP3A4 enzyme which is the liver enzyme that metabolizes codeine into inactive metabolites. White grapefruit juice does an alright job inhibiting CYP3A4.. So, with codeine some grapefruit juice and a couple drinks can help potentiate it. Although you really want to keep the alcohol to a minimum. The cons to doing alcohol + codeine is increased CNS depression, increased alcohol neurotoxicity, and increased stress on your liver if you're taking APAP + alcohol.


----------



## phr

Inhibiting 3A4 will also potentiate morphine, which is what eventually produces codeine's buzz.

If you want to potentiate codeine, you could either:

*Induce 2d6*
*Inhibit 3a4*


Check out the wonderful sticky about inducers/inhibitors.


----------



## drunken_etard

one time i ate 1000mg of codeine. i had 100mg pills..wow, that was just most itchy i have ever been. (that was before i understood the amount of histamine release that would happen. I figured,, 100mgs of morphine is what i take to get high, so 1000mgs should do it.)
But as for you, 3-4 ever for a non tolerant person is nothing. sorry, i know you can always take more not less but still. 90mgs of codeine is nothing. I took 3 t3's when i was in grade 8 (95pounds) and i didnt really even get high. Id say 150mg to start.


----------



## phatass

i was nautious the first three or four times i took codeine... then it went away... i really enjoy the buzz, definately better than tramadol, but not as enjoyyable as morphine IMO... have some anti-histamines around if you want, but usually the itching is only a problem/buzzkil from higher doses +500mg....
so to start i would go for 150mg... but don't take it two days in a row... i would recomend at least a week before each time you take it, otherwise the nasty side effects kill the warmth, since tolerancce rises very quickly
enjoy


----------



## OmarLittle

NO they don't. They are like kiddy tylenol. They are absolutley worthless.


----------



## Ham-milton

OmarLittle said:
			
		

> NO they don't. They are like kiddy tylenol. They are absolutley worthless.



I love newbs who spout garbage like this.  They can be quite good for some people, ie: those who are sensitive to opioids, or absolute opiate virgins. 

Even those who are somewhat experienced will still get high on high doses (250-400)


----------



## burn out

they gave me the worst stomach cramps of my life. i remember watching a show about pirates on the discovery channel while in so much pain, i could barely move. so much for a "painkiller".


----------



## OmarLittle

Ham-milton said:
			
		

> I love newbs who spout garbage like this.  They can be quite good for some people, ie: those who are sensitive to opioids, or absolute opiate virgins.
> 
> Even those who are somewhat experienced will still get high on high doses (250-400)




I feel sorry for those who choose to assume everything they possibly can. I'm def not a noob, and in my experience, even at 11 yeas old I never caught anything more than a  slight buzz off T3's. 

T3's have APAP in them, and for you to get high off them you would have to take more than you probably have. And unless you do a Cold Water Extraction, your liver is in for a hard ride.

On a side note: Milton, you don't know me and while I may be new to Bluelight, I am very experienced. I almost respected your opinion, but your tone and attitude in general ruined it for me. Let's face it, codeine is one of if not the weakest opiates available to the general public. This is what they prescribe to children with boo-boos, not fully grown men.


----------

